# Pot talker



## michael dee (Dec 17, 2014)

Someone gave me this stabilized ambrosia maple pot that has a brown dye in it , loved the way it turned , sanded and finished and loved the way it turned out.Only problem is now all I want to turn is stabilized wood , which as we all no only dives into the check book even more , man does it ever stop.Anyway very pleased with the way it turned out and sounds. Also made a one piece striker out of @Mike1950 persimmon, love the black lines in the persimmon. Thanks for looking. Michael

Reactions: Like 8 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Dec 17, 2014)

Sharp looking pot & peg.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## axelsmith1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Good lookin call. I like the wood selection they really compliment each other

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bluedot (Dec 19, 2014)

Dandy pot!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 19, 2014)

Nice job Mike and love the presentation as well. Whats on the other side, ie; glass, slate, ceramic etc..?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 19, 2014)

Good looking set.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## michael dee (Dec 19, 2014)

eaglea1 said:


> Nice job Mike and love the presentation as well. Whats on the other side, ie; glass, slate, ceramic etc..?


I have slate surface with glass soundboard 3.5" , I need to get me a better set up for pictures , the set up is a white towel that has stains on it that I just noticed draped over washing machine , but thanks


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 19, 2014)

I didn't even notice the blue towel , but rather the ambrosia wood and the call with the striker itself.


----------



## sgartennga (Mar 18, 2015)

Do you sell/trade your calls? If so, where? Very nice!
Thanks!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## michael dee (Mar 18, 2015)

@sgartennga , everything I have been selling is all been locally through word of mouth, but if you see something you like let me know.I do not have a website

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 18, 2015)

Handsome looking call !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Mar 18, 2015)

Nice one Michael. That stabilized wood is addictive. Another expense lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sgartennga (Mar 19, 2015)

michael dee said:


> @sgartennga , everything I have been selling is all been locally through word of mouth, but if you see something you like let me know.I do not have a website


The one on this thread looks really nice and you did a burnt one in another thread that was nice as well. What kind of price range do you sell your calls for?


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 19, 2015)

Saaayyy....that turned out sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## michael dee (Mar 19, 2015)

@sgartennga , I can't seem to start a conversation with you, can any mods help out? @ripjack13 maybe


----------



## bald9eagle (Mar 19, 2015)

I did a brown stabilized pot of curly ambrosia just like you did and really loved the look of it. Good stuff.


----------

